# funny signs



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

*Sign over a Gynecologist's Office:* 
*"Dr. Jones, at your cervix."*

*In a Podiatrist's office:*
*"Time wounds all heels."* 

*On a Septic Tank Truck:* 
*Yesterday's Meals on Wheels*

*At an Optometrist's Office:* 
*"If you don't see what you're looking for,*
*you've come to the right place."*

*On a Plumber's truck:*
*"We repair what your husband fixed."*

*On another Plumber's truck:*
*"Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber."*

*At a Tire Shop in Milwaukee :*
*"Invite us to your next blowout."* 

*On an Electrician's truck:*
*"Let us remove your shorts."*

*In a Non-smoking Area:*
*"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and take appropriate action."*

*On a**Maternity Room door:*
*"Push. Push. Push."* 

*At a Car Dealership:*
*"The best way to get back on your feet -miss a car payment."*

*Outside a Muffler Shop:*
*"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming."*

*In a Veterinarian's waiting room:*
*"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!"*

*At the Electric Company*
*"We would be delighted if you send in your payment.* 
*However, if you don't, you will be delighted."* 

*In a Restaurant window:*
*"Don't stand there and be hungry; come on in and get fed up."*

*In the front yard of a Funeral Home:*
*"Drive carefully. We'll wait."*

*CHICAGO RADIATOR SHOP:*
*"Best place in town to take a leak."*

*And the best one for last...* 

*Sign on the back of another Septic Tank Truck:*
*"Caution - This Truck is full of Political Promises"*

-- 
A new broom sweeps clean,
but an old one knows the corners.
"English Saying"


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

+1. Thanks. This one always puts a smile on my face.

Sign at a hub cap place in San Diego, CA: "We cover your nuts!"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple years ago, I was driving between Darby and Hamilton Montana, on Highway 93 and saw this one. I HAD to stop and take a picture.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a few more signs for you.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Years ago, I think it made it on the Johnny Carson Show, Bulloch's Drug Store in Cedar had a sign that read, "EARS PIERCED WHILE YOU WAIT":shock:


----------

